# I.C.E. Log (In Case of Emergency)



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey all, the post by Woodman about Paul Taylor got me thinking.  We do a lot of traveling doing this crazy sport called BBQ.  We meet up with our brother and sister Q'ers in far away places and have a great time doing what we love to do.  

But, how many of us have any information on us, or that someone else has access to In Case of an Emergency or (I.C.E.)?

I have cleared it with the poweres to be and got permission to have an area in the Moderators area (not accessable to the public) that I will be able to store I.C.E. information for you.  If something happens to one of our members out there on the circuit we (the moderators) will be able to access it and give the information or forward the information on to the emergency workers or officials.

If you are interested in having a I.C.E. log here, drop me a PM or Email with the following information:

Full Name
Nick Name (As you use on the board)
Address
Phone Number
Cell Number
In case of emergency contact name
Relation of that person
Any numbers they can be reached

None of this information will leave the Mod area unless its for a I.C.E. situation.

Just another way that the board here is looking our for our BBQ Central bretheren.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2007)

Great ideat to all involved!


----------

